# SJR&P Phase 5 Construction Update



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

The ground is now frozen and construction is winding down for the season so I thought I would provide a progress update on our Phase 5 construction. Over the winter we will begin laying track in the yards with plans to have the first section operational by mid spring 2011.

A slide show for the construction can be found at

http://www.flickr.com/photos/239593...0264/show/

Stan Ames


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice progress Stan, LOTS of work going in. Will be interesting to see the finished result. 

Bob C.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks great! 

Do you have a leaf blower car...cause man with all those trees clearing the right of way must be a pain.

Jeremy


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks good I had the same thoughts about the leafs though. Post up some more pics as your moving along!


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

I like how the grade runs between the trees and fits well into the landscape. Great work, can't wait to see more!! 

I really admire your rock work, outstanding!!


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By RRwannabe on 10 Dec 2010 04:40 PM 
Looks good I had the same thoughts about the leafs though. Post up some more pics as your moving along! 

Thanks for the comments. Being in New England we have a lot of Oak leafs which is just part of life. Not much difference between the track in the open area and track in the woods from a leaf standpoint. Just need a goood quality leaf blower. The one disadvantage for track near or in the woods is acorns. When they are falling you need to be carefull as they will easily derail a train.

This winter we will start laying track and hopefully by mid spring the 1st half of phase 5 will be put into operation. Will post more photos when we get to that point.

Stan


----------

